

Ask HN: Javascript tour for new users? - guynamedloren

I am thinking about implementing a javascript "tour" for new users that join my app.  When a user signs up, they would be redirected to the dashboard.  On this page, nice looking Javascript flash divs would fade in, explain a certain aspect of the app with text (think speach bubbles), fade out, and repeat a few times to cover the main features (all on the same dashboard page).  It wouldn't be difficult to implement, and I think it would be a great way to introduce the user to the app in under a minute.  It's either that or a welcome message and a quick video (screen capture style).<p>Thoughts?
======
madhouse
If you make the tour pausable and resumable, it could be great.

But there's hardly anything worse than a tour that flies by faster than one
would like (for example, I often browse around while waiting for something to
compile, boot, etc; but that's a reasonably narrow window, not enough for a
full tour. But if I can pause, and continue later, I'm happy).

~~~
guynamedloren
Think its necessary even for a tour that lasts 1 minute? My app is really dead
simple, I'm pretty sure a monkey could figure it out :] I just hate the idea
of throwing new users into the wild without any kind of introduction.

~~~
madhouse
If it only takes a minute, then screenshots might be a better idea.

But yeah, pause/resume for such a short tour is not neccessary :)

